# USB connection keeps switching to "Portal and Tools?"



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

I'm trying to sbf my phone, but whenever I change the USB connection to "Memory Card Access," it immediately switches to "Portal and Tools."

Has anyone else had this problem, and do you know any fixes? And with that said, do I need a SD card to sbf?


----------



## mr.inter (Nov 20, 2011)

No SD needed to SBF, just a working USB port and cable.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

You can set the default via build.prop.


----------



## INeedaDroid2GROM (Dec 16, 2011)

mr.inter said:


> No SD needed to SBF, just a working USB port and cable.


Yeah. I was completely blanking out before, haha.


----------

